# Updated pictures of our Pup's



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Although they don't much look like pups anymore! 
the black & white is our male & he's now 7 months old & the red & white is our female & she's 9 months old. They are both Karakachan's.
Can't say enough about how much we love these dogs.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Good grief.. they've grown so much.. I actually caught myself reading up on Karakachans the other day (due to how much you love yours).. Bob Barker and Lola will be 8 next spring.. time to start thinking about bringing in a pup or two for them to help raise/train.

your babies are looking good
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice markings they are growing up fast!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

yarrow said:


> Good grief.. they've grown so much.. I actually caught myself reading up on Karakachans the other day (due to how much you love yours).. Bob Barker and Lola will be 8 next spring.. time to start thinking about bringing in a pup or two for them to help raise/train.
> 
> your babies are looking good
> susie, mo ozarks


I plan on breeding mine when my female is around 2 or a little older.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

Backfourty said:


> I plan on breeding mine when my female is around 2 or a little older.


Bob & Lola are still in really good shape.. running/jumping.. not really showing much in the way of age yet.. I just might have to hold off and get a pup (keep me in mind please)

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, Katie, finally getting to see how much your beautiful pups have grown. Thanks for sharing. They are both real good looking!! I too share your love for the Karakachans.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Everyone for all the nice comments. They are really growing. I didn't realize it because I see them everyday until I looked at these pictures!

I'll keep you in mind Susie don't worry. I have another friend wants to be 1st on the list too.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

They do lookand sound like incredible dogs. Your pictures definitlymake me want one.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------

